# Oxiclean?



## jamiefbacon

Not sure if this is were i should post this, first time  . Just wondering if anyone Knows were u can buy oxiclean from?


----------



## ampy

Its pretty much just nappi san IIRC. I use the cheap styuff from aldi,


----------



## donburke

jbacon said:


> Not sure if this is were i should post this, first time  . Just wondering if anyone Knows were u can buy oxiclean from?



i havent seen it before, might have skipped past it in the supermarket, but havent noticed

spec sheet is here incase you want to use a similar product 

View attachment oxiclean.pdf


----------



## Yob

jbacon said:


> Not sure if this is were i should post this, first time  . Just wondering if anyone Knows were u can buy oxiclean from?



Have a look Here and see if it helps.

there was also This but I dunno If I would go that way.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

The active ingredient in Napisan and (almost) all those soaker things is sodium percarbonate. The balance - in fact, the majority of the product - is filler, surfactants and flavours/fragrances and Magic Dust.

Your LHBS and (at least one of) the site sponsors will/should/could/might sell you pure-ish sodium percarbonate which should work out cheaper again than any of the other options. 

Or get real and use PBW.


----------



## jamiefbacon

thanks guys so is napisan the same thing pretty much can u use it to clean kegs and the like?


----------



## zabond

Yep I use nappysan for kegs/lines/ferm and havent had a prob yet just get the uncented baby one think its a white jar


----------



## davewaldo

The no name home brand stuff from woolies has no scent and a higher percentage of sodium percarbinate. No need to pay for a brand


----------



## DU99

NON SCENTED..


----------



## fcmcg

jbacon said:


> thanks guys so is napisan the same thing pretty much can u use it to clean kegs and the like?


No bloke , napisan isn't pretty much the same thing....as spills pointed out , the majority of napisan ( and all other unscented nappi soaker stuff) is made up mainly of filler..the active ingredient is usually no more than >3% soduim percarbonate...
Oxyper is pretty much 100% sodium percarbonate...
PBW also contains chelators the attach to dirt to really clean shit , works an absolute treat and can be re-used a few times....
So really , for bang for buck , pbw would be the best...but it is $$
However...i do use unscented no-name brand napisan to clean kegs etc...its just i need to use more of it and it can take alot longer to soak stuff to clean it properley..
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## DU99

it works better in warm water...


----------



## felten

if you look at the MSDS it gives you a idea of the (average) %, napisan's MSDS here, it says 30-60%. oxyper, oxiclean


----------



## brando

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> The active ingredient in Napisan and (almost) all those soaker things is sodium percarbonate. The balance - in fact, the majority of the product - is filler, surfactants and flavours/fragrances and Magic Dust.
> 
> Your LHBS and (at least one of) the site sponsors will/should/could/might sell you pure-ish sodium percarbonate which should work out cheaper again than any of the other options.
> 
> Or get real and use PBW.




Yep, PBW is the best stuff for sure. Ridiculously expensive though, for what it is. Pity some chem-brainiack in Aust hasn't marketed a local alternative.


----------



## DU99

available..United States Postal Service (1 x 1.50lbs) (Priority Mail International Small Flat Rate Box** (6 - 10 business days))$14.95
http://www.chicompany.net/index.php?main_p...f1e86de15a3e973


----------



## jamiefbacon

k kol sounds like the cheap napisan will do the job then so what sort of ratio do u use for cleaning? thanks for the help this place is great for us begineer brewers


----------



## Yob

jbacon said:


> k kol sounds like the cheap napisan will do the job then so what sort of ratio do u use for cleaning? thanks for the help this place is great for us begineer brewers




an exact measurement of a lid full then a bit more.. disolved in hot water then topped up to the brim... no matter how much gunk is on the fermentor it's usually gone in 24 hours.. 

I use the white king oxy action (but only coz I got it cheap) and works a treat, just be sure to rinse well (hot and cold water and wiped with a new chux cloth when rinsing) and you should be away.

I also then use a no rinse sanitiser before use.

Good luck

:icon_cheers:


----------

